

Discuss link broken? - xiaomei

The discuss link in the story below is inactive.  Is this a feature?<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3585561
======
wmf
Sigh. You can't add new comments to old threads (presumably this prevents
various kinds of attacks).

~~~
xiaomei
This is what I thought. I'm surprised Squadmail (link in opening post) has
posted their product more than once on HN and has gotten nearly no comments or
upvotes.

